# Hulk, Smchulk... Who do you want to see play She-Hulk?



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

(besides Jamie Eason, Prince  )


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

That big fat beeeotch from American Gladiator...Helga what's-her-name.






Personally, I'd like to be hulked by Venom and Crush.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Personally, I'd like to be hulked by Venom and Crush.


I didn't know you swung that way. 


Is this your hero?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Personally, I'd like to be hulked by Venom and Crush.



I have no idea how to interpret this in any hetero way.  Perhaps you should change your post back on the boy-britney thread?


----------



## Nate K (Jun 20, 2008)

Helga is fine ass big girl.. I'm not playin


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I have no idea how to interpret this in any hetero way.  Perhaps you should change your post back on the boy-britney thread?



Meet Crush........................and Venom.









In this case, the term "hulked" would refer to the act of being.........Oh forget it, I used the term all wrong....that sounded gay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2008)

It's the tongue right? I can understand...


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> In this case, the term "hulked" would refer to the act of being.........Oh forget it, I used the term all wrong....that sounded gay.




for some reason this cracked me up


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

sheri papcsy


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Meet Crush........................and Venom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A bit too......er.. 'manly' and muscular for me, I prefer my women to be.... women.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> A bit too......er.. 'manly' and muscular for me, I prefer my women to be.... women.



even the one on the left?  There's nothing manly about her 

the blonde is passable though


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> even the one on the left? There's nothing manly about her
> 
> the blonde is passable though


 
Strong jaw line and pretty muscular.  I want to do the throwing in bed, not be thrown about (ok, I lied..).  The blonde is passable though.


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, not muscular, but who cares. I take her if she was green anyday. 

"Yes, Erica just take another smoke of the joint, and drink up. No, don't be silly, you'll feel great..."


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

Actually, I think Crush is a more workable specimen.


Gotta have something to work with, fellahs. A woman that's too lean is like a steak that's too dry.


Okay, so I'm stopping with the analogies for the rest of the day.

Is it too early to start drinkin'?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

which one's crush?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Strong jaw line and pretty muscular.  I want to do the throwing in bed, not be thrown about (ok, I lied..).  The blonde is passable though.



I meant she's passable for a man


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I meant she's passable for a man


 
So, you prefer the other one?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> So, you prefer the other one?



hell yeah.  But blonde chicks typically aren't my thing anyway


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> hell yeah. But blonde chicks typically aren't my thing anyway


 
...you mean you can't get any?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

goob said:


> ...you mean you can't get any?



I wouldn't know.  But in all my life I've never gone after a blonde chick.  I don't know what it is, but they're typically very forgettable to me and actually quite asexual.  

Little Wing is, of course, the exception


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> hell yeah.  But blonde chicks typically aren't my thing anyway



Agreed. I've always been drawn to Blondes initially, but usually there's not much there.

Crush is the Brunette on the left. She looks better in action, which is why I don't mind watching the cheesy Gladiator show when my son insists...




Not the best face in the world, but I'd be willing to overlook that.

And this guy...




Titan's a fairy.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Agreed. I've always been drawn to Blondes initially, but usually there's not much there.
> 
> Crush is the Brunette on the left. She looks better in action, which is why I don't mind watching the cheesy Gladiator show when my son insists...
> 
> ...



you just keep digging yourself a deep, gay hole


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> And this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that about being initially attracted to blond's you were saying??


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 20, 2008)

I knew it!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Meet Crush........................and Venom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus christ, the one on the left is hot! I need to download some AG episodes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> That big fat beeeotch from American Gladiator...Helga what's-her-name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2008)

------------------


----------



## Hoglander (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2008)

it


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 20, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> you just keep digging yourself a deep, gay hole



Hold up, Cronno sphinctor....I said CRUSH was cute.

As I said, Titan is a Fairy....as opposed to myself, who would like to bang CRush.....Or be BANGED by Crush..whichever thecase may be.



Sling the fairy stuff to TallCall......you borderline butt receiver.


----------

